# bbc survivors



## FHAT 1 (Oct 12, 2008)

the new series starting next week cant wait






cheers darren


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh dear, I watched the lat vseries and really liked it, but missed the last episode....will i be able to follow on?


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

I can't wait :thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

loved the first series and from previews this seems like a good follow up to it.
excelent story and very well acted. i found this program made me thing a lot


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Watched this on lovefilms, bit miffed it was only the first series! I train Tuesdays so thats wednesdays lunch time sorted!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## FHAT 1 (Oct 12, 2008)

(bump)

starts tonight bbc1 @21.00

cheers darren


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

Wooha, I loved this too :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Maybe I'm too old now but I thought the original series way back when was far superior to this


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Don't know anything about this tbh. is it definitely worth a watch then?


----------



## FHAT 1 (Oct 12, 2008)

yes if you like apocaliptic? how are we going to survive,who will be our leader type stuff

cheers darren


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Is that it for this series? Watched him shoot off in the plane?

Cheers

PaulN


----------

